# mudhole x flock



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi fellas,
I'm getting ready to put some shrink wrap on a surf rod that I am extending.
I saw x flock at mud hole. How good is this stuff? do any of you have any experience with it?

OH, by the way ,I am also looking for a discarded piece of butt section from an AFAW 13 ft surf about 5 r 6 " long if someone might have a piece laying around.
Thanks,LS


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

All my surf sticks have the x-flock shrink wrap on it. I love the stuff. Cork tape gets funky and is a little too flaky for me. The x-flock grips very well, even when wet, and has stood up to being put in a rod spike for a few years for some of the rods now. The only difference is I get mine from FishSticks instead of Mudhole, but I really doubt there is any difference in the product.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I have x-flock on two of my rods right now and I love it. Second what basstardo said. It is tough and grips well.

If you order from Mudhole, give them a call before paying the shipping. I ended up paying $9 for a manilla envelope. I called them and they said that if I'd called prior to paying I probably could have gotten shipping reduced.

Evan


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

WHY should you HAVE to call?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Got it on my OM Cape Point and love it.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

junkmansj said:


> WHY should you HAVE to call?


I agree, but...

If you need to order a one off piece...like a spool of thread, a guide, whatever that's just a single piece. Say you forget to order 1 guide out of a set you need. If you call them, they will ship it to you for cost rather than 9.95. To me, that's worth making the call. I'm not saying I like their shipping though. Acidrod has the real deal, you pay what they pay. Just takes a long time to get the stuff to the east coast versus a day or two from Mudhole. YMMV.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Glad you got it done RuddeDogg. I've loved mine, and just recently I removed the reel seat to convert the rod to coasters.

Evan


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, junkman gave me a hand with it. It feels great. My break away and my two diawa saltigas are like that.


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Basstardo---LS


----------

